
SQLBolt: Learn SQL with simple, interactive examples - hikz
http://sqlbolt.com/
======
jbaiter
This is great, I've been looking for a good introductory resource for SQL in a
while!

One thing, though, there's a mistake in exercise 3. While it says "Find all
the titles directed by John Lasseter", only a "SELECT * FROM movies" query
will make it go green, while "SELECT title FROM movies" (as would be expected
from the wording) does not.

Is this Open Source?

------
ozh
Super neat. It's a real bummer that you only got a handful of upvotes after
two submissions :( I for one will definetely pimp this towards other SQL noobs
like me.

